# The Vape Guy - Friday the 13th Sale



## BumbleBee (12/7/18)

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, the day strange and sometimes wonderful things happen. There will be a coupon code that will do something weird to your cart when you apply it before checking out, try it 

*www.vapeguy.co.za*​The code is *Weird13 *and is valid for the 13th of July 2018 only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (12/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 138540
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, the day strange and sometimes wonderful things happen. There will be a coupon code that will do something weird to your cart when you apply it before checking out, try it
> ...


Excellent news (I assume, will have to see what *Weird13 *does to my cart tomorrow)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Are you going to be a bewitched BumbleBee wearing a witch's hat?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Are you going to be a bewitched BumbleBee wearing a witch's hat?


Perhaps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Max (12/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Perhaps


Should we rather ask where the hat is going to reside?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/18)

Christos said:


> Should we rather ask where the hat is going to reside?


I suppose where hats usually reside

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I suppose where hats usually reside


What, on the hook on the wall? Rather wear it Bumblebee, it may be more fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (12/7/18)

Hi @BumbleBee - from what time tomorrow will the coupon code be active

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/18)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - from what time tomorrow will the coupon code be active


From midnight @Max

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (12/7/18)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/18)

Nice one @BumbleBee !

It took me a while to figure out where to add the code though, clearly I need more coffee before I attempt to function today (for others - click on your shopping cart, and apply at the bottom of the page).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (13/7/18)

Hey @BumbleBee - Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Having a problem again, it keeps on saying I didn’t choose a delivery option.  Will be trying again, maybe it’s the tablet! Nothing new, @BumbleBee , if it fails again you may be receiving my order via PM like before!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Having a problem again, it keeps on saying I didn’t choose a delivery option.  Will be trying again, maybe it’s the tablet! Nothing new, @BumbleBee , if it fails again you may be receiving my order via PM like before!


First thing to check is make sure you're logged in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> First thing to check is make sure you're logged in


Did that 3 times!. Wil let you know when I succeed.


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

The curse has been lifted! Everything went perfectly, maybe I should have had a second cup of coffee this morning before attempting this. 

Thanks @BumbleBee , always a pleasure to do business with you.

6 Star Vape Shop and Service.

Starting to think my Bank Manager might have sourced a Voodoo doll of me, strange things happening. Just hope the bank isn’t in trouble again, hate it when I want to draw money and they say insufficient funds, they need to refill their atm’s timeously.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Just hope the bank isn’t in trouble again, hate it when I want to draw money and they say insufficient funds, *they need to refill their atm’s timeously*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/7/18)

Thanks @BumbleBee !! And by the way, I just love your avatar!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

